# side window



## ss78300 (Nov 18, 2006)

hi, who makes a side window (passenger window) for a 1971 pontiac lemans
:cheers


----------



## Ragtop70 (May 18, 2006)

You will have to locate a used part. Fortunately they are not rare or expensive. 69-72 GTO or Lemans will work. If it is the front glass I believe that Chevelle, Cutlass, or Skylark will also interchange. Check a hollander manual to make sure.


----------



## ss78300 (Nov 18, 2006)

my current window does not have a vent window, i found a 69 GTO side window with a vent window, would it fit??


----------



## Ragtop70 (May 18, 2006)

68 Gtos had vent windows-someone must have swapped the 68 doors onto the 69 you are looking at-it will not fit.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Any GM A-Body side glass will interchange from 1969 thru 1972. That includes LeMans (Tempest & GTO), Chevelle, Skylark, Cutlass, and Monte Carlo (believe it or not). I have 2 complete 72 doors with glass that I'll sell, but I need to sell the complete door.


----------

